# Max electrical/ alt prob? Pls help!



## irishgirl77 (Feb 22, 2009)

Ok, so I am not your typical can't pump gas kinda girl.... I know a little about cars. So, when my '03 Maxima's battery and brake light came on, I did some research and diagnosed the alternator as failing(which at 92000 miles seemed a bit early), and took it to my local auto parts store and had them check it. Sure enough, it was not pulling enough. Had the alternator replaced. I was happy until the lights came on again. This time, they didn't stay on, just flashed and then went away again. This has gone on now for a week, till just a little while ago, when the car lost almost all power (on the way to the airport of all times). I turned around and headed home, going about three mph with the gas pedal to the floor (it would only do about 1500 RPM). All of a sudden, the car surged forward and acted like nothing was wrong. I am afraid to drive it, don't want or have time to get stranded. Before I take it to the dealer, does anyone have a clue what might be the problem? Any help would be appreciated! :wtf:


----------



## irishgirl77 (Feb 22, 2009)

Ok, so I ended up taking it to the dealer, since I got so much help here... And lo and behold, it was a loose bolt on the new alternator I had just had installed. Needless to say, I am once again a happy Nissan camper.


----------

